# DSL Alternative - HILFE



## d-braun (28. August 2009)

Hi,

ich werde in nächster Zeit voraussichtlich umziehen. Leider ist dort wo ich hin ziehe weder DSL noch Kabel Deutschland verfügbar.

Folgende Möglichkeiten fallen mir derzeit ein um online zu gehen:
1. UMTS im Vodafone-Netz
2. SkyDSL 2000+

Beides wäre von der Geschwindigkeit her vergleichbar mit einem DSL-Zugang. Allerdings greift bei beiden Optionen die "Fair-Use-Policy". D.h. bei einem bestimmten Datenvolumen (5GB) wird die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.

Echte Alternativen zu DSL sind dies also meiner Meinung nach nicht da ab 5GB nurnoch GPRS oder maximal GSM genutzt wird. Mit solch einer Geschwindigkeit kann man jedoch weder was herunter laden noch vernünftig Surfen.

Wie lange reichen die 5GB?
Macht das mit Fair-Use-Policy überhaupt Sinn?
Gibt es sonst noch Alternativen?

Ich bin beruflich auf eine halbwegs schnelle Internetleitung angewiesen. Was soll ich tun?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. August 2009)

d-braun hat gesagt.:


> Wie lange reichen die 5GB?



Für einen halben Tag Radio bei 128kb/s


----------



## d-braun (28. August 2009)

Ich hab mich gerade nochmal bei Alice-DSL umgesehen. Laut dem Verfügbarkeitscheck bekomme ich an meinem Standort 1500 - 5000 Kbit/s.

Kann das sein wenn alle anderen Anbieter (T-Online, 1und1, Kabel Deutschland ...) keine Verfügbarkeit haben? Hat Alice eigene Leitungen?

Wenn ich das alles richtig sehe bekomme ich bei Alice eine echte DSL Flatrate für 14,90€ (24,90€ ab 13. Monat). Dabei gibt es keine Fair-Use-Policy?

Sehe ich das korrekt?


----------



## Flex (28. August 2009)

Bei Alice hatte ich zum Teil Traffic jenseits der 50GB am Tag und es ging alles gut.

Und ja, Alice ist HanseNet und benutzt somit auch deren eigenes Netz. Nur die letzte Meile wird von der Telekom benutzt.

Allerdings würde ich mir das ganze schriftlich bestätigen lassen, da der Verfügbarkeitscheck manchmal etwas zu optimistisch ist.


----------



## d-braun (31. August 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal bei Alice nachgefragt bzgl. der Verfügbarkeit.
Der Support von Alice scheint aber nicht so der Brüller zu sein.

Da ich keine E-Mail-Adresse für den Support gefunden habe musste ich wohl oder übel die "Live Online-Beratung", ein einfaches Chatfenster, nutzen.

Die Dame von Alice hat auf meine Frage ob sie mir die Verfügbarkeit schriftlich bestätigen kann folgendes geantwortet:



> Emilia Bode: Leider ist das nicht möglich.
> Emilia Bode: Sie können ja die Verfügbarkeit auf der Webseite ausdrucken.
> Emilia Bode: Indem Sie in Ihrem Browser auf "drucken" klicken.



Da auf der Webseite von Alice nach der Verfügbarkeitscheck keine Adresse steht, und eine Webseite ohnehin recht einfach zu manipulieren ist wird das wohl keinerlei Rechtswirksamkeit haben.

Auf eine erneute Nachfrage warum eine schriftliche Bestätigung nicht möglich ist kam dann folgendes:



> Emilia Bode: In der "Bestellauswahl", wenn Sie alle Produkte ausgewählt haben, steht ganz unten, für welche Adresse geprüft wurde.
> Emilia Bode: Es ist leider nicht möglich Ihnen das schriftlich zu schicken.
> Emilia Bode: Wenn Sie keine weiteren Fragen haben, dann freue ich mich, Sie demnächst als neuen Alice-Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen!
> Emilia Bode: Ich wünsche Ihnen einen schönen Tag, auf Wiedersehen!
> Der Online-Berater hat den Dialog verlassen



Na vielen Dank. Da drängt sich bei mir doch die Vermutung auf dass man bei Alice keine Zusage treffen will weil der Verfügbarkeitscheck für ***** ist. Und unter einer "Online-Beratung" stelle ich mehr auch etwas anderes vor wie innerhalb von 2 Minuten mit Floskeln abgefertigt zu werden.


----------



## chmee (1. September 2009)

Bin seit inzwischen 4 Jahren bei Alice und kann nicht klagen. Möglicherweise ist der anfängliche Support nicht besonders. Was ich an Deiner Stelle in Betracht ziehen würde, wäre die praktische Information aus dem Umfeld. Hat da Jemand DSL, wie schnell ist es etc..

Und diese FairUse-Policy steht rechtlich eh auf einem wackeligen Grund. Wenn man FLAT bestellt, hat man auch das Recht, FLAT zu bekommen. 

Ach ja, warum nimmst Du nicht testweise so ein Tchibo-UMTS-Stick (50Euro inkl. 1Monat surfen) und schaust, ob Dir sowas reicht..

mfg chmee


----------



## TEQuila (1. September 2009)

Vergiß es!

Wenn T-Home, also die Telekom nicht liefern kann, dann kann es über das Telefonnetz keiner. Es sei denn natürlich, dass er eigene Leitungen in der Straße hat und auch eigene Hauseinführungen. Das ist aber auf dem Dorf unwahrscheinlich.

Die Problematik liegt in der "letzten Meile". Das ist die Verbindung von der Vermittlungsstelle bis zu Deinem Haus. Für eine Verfügbarkeit von DSL 1000 darf die Entfernung nicht mehr als 5 Kilometer betragen. Je höher die Übertragungsrate sein soll, um so kürzer muss die Entfernung sein. Ich wohne 5,5 km von der VSt entfernt und habe das Glück DSL 384 bekommen zuhaben. Nicht der Brüller, aber besser als ein 56k-Modem Die "letzte Meile" gehört übrigens immer der Telekom, da kein anderer die richtig hohen Kosten für die einzelnen Straßenzüge und Hauseinführungen tragen will. Aus diesem Grund stehen auch bei Störungen immer die freundlichen Herren mit dem Magenta T auf der Matte, egal welchen Carrier man nutzt. 

Also: Wenn DSL 384 auch nicht geht (da muß man die T-Home ein wenig nerven) dann bleibt Dir tatsächlich nur noch UMTS, SkyDSL oder "WLAN-Firmen" (der richtige Name fällt mir grad nicht ein). Diese greifen sich einen Breitband-Anschluss ab und schicken dass über Funkverbindung in die Dörfer. Auch hier aber Fair-Use mit unterschiedlichen Kontingenten. 

Gruß

TEQuila


----------

